# Info Please



## ziggybla (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,
My husband and I are due to go to Guia for xmas and new year.
Can anyone give me some info, we are not hiring a car.
How easy is it to get to Albufeira by bus ?
Does anyone know who is playing on Albufeira beach on New Years Eve ?
Is it walking distance to the nearest beach ?
Can you walk to Albufeira ?

Any other info on the area would be appreciated.

Thank you
V


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

this is a link for a bus service from Guia to Albufeira

EVA Transportes

there is a link for English on the top right


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi again Ziggy

keep an eye on their calendar of events at:

ALBUFEIRA.COM - Useful Information for tourist and visitors


----------



## ziggybla (Apr 16, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi again Ziggy
> 
> keep an eye on their calendar of events at:
> 
> ALBUFEIRA.COM - Useful Information for tourist and visitors


Thanks for the link


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope you have a great time Ziggy.


----------

